# DMB fans?



## Theogenes (Feb 3, 2009)

Any DMB fans out there?!? I'm a new fan. Great music!


----------



## sastark (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm assuming you mean Dave Matthews' Band? If so, I do like them. Used to listen to them more often. I saw them in concert in San Francisco years ago. They are phenomenal live. I haven't followed them for a long time now, though. They still as good as I remember?


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 3, 2009)

sastark said:


> I'm assuming you mean Dave Matthews' Band? If so, I do like them. Used to listen to them more often. I saw them in concert in San Francisco years ago. They are phenomenal live. I haven't followed them for a long time now, though. They still as good as I remember?



Seth,
Yes, the Dave Matthews Band! From watching YouTube videos they do look amazing in concert. They seem outstanding to me. Is that how you remember them? ;-)
Jim


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 3, 2009)

They're out of Charlotesville VA. Impresive musicians but frankly, I've never been able to get into them.


----------



## NDHSR (Feb 3, 2009)

I used to listen to them while in high school and college, until my entire collection of cds was stolen from my car. Never got around to buying their music again.


----------



## Whitefield (Feb 3, 2009)

Just don't stand under a bridge their tour bus is driving over.


----------



## Nebrexan (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought you were referring to Diamond Mind Baseball until you mentioned music!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 3, 2009)

I like him, except for the fact that he's high all the time and his concerts smell like weed.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 3, 2009)

Have tickets to see them in April. LOL at the tour bus and bridge post!


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Feb 3, 2009)

Not a fan. Though I am impressed with a number of musicians in the band.


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 4, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> Just don't stand under a bridge their tour bus is driving over.



Why not?


----------

